# Noob question about istick 100w



## element0709 (27/9/15)

Hey all,

I was just wondering, I know the istick takes dual 18650 batteries, mainly because it needs 2 for 100w vaping.

My question is... if I vape lets say at 40w the whole time. Will my battery life be much better on a single 18650 mod vaping at same wattage?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (27/9/15)

No, it'll be better on the istick100w. The istick100w is a parallel mod, so your Mah is doubled. If you have 3000mah batteries, you now have a 6000mah mod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RuanVAPEG (28/9/15)

what @Yusuf said. I have an Istick 100w, batery life is insane and i vaped at 70w constant. I had the Sigelei 75w (single batt) and my battery didnt last long. Using the Sigelei 150w atm and same thing as the Istick. Guess it also depends on how much you vape, but I'd rather go for a double batt mod if your worry is battery life. 

Send from VapeMobile

Reactions: Like 1


----------

